# Remerciement public



## jin.roh (19 Août 2004)

Merci de votre soutien coupdeboulistique, ça fait chaud au coeur 

 allez rien que pour vous


----------



## spyan (19 Août 2004)

Dommage l' autre discussion a été fermé, mais bon heureusement que je suis la pour en réouvrir une!!   

Au fait ma tournée va commencer ...


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> Merci de votre soutien coupdeboulistique, ça fait chaud au coeur
> 
> allez rien que pour vous


 Tu vas faire envie à zebig !


----------



## jin.roh (19 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas faiure envie à zebig


 C'est très agreable de se prendre un bon coup de "duc" dès le matin ma fois


----------



## _m_apman (19 Août 2004)

J'espère que le thread précédent a été fermé pour des raisons de perf (nb de messages trop important...), sinon pourquoi ? 

 En attendant, j'accepte tout coup de boule, à commencer par le tien !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

nioubie   
Je passe la serpillère avant l'ouverture du bar...

File donc finir ton banania  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (19 Août 2004)

Distrib' effectuée... :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que le thread précédent a été fermé pour des raisons de perf



AH ?


----------



## naas (19 Août 2004)

je voulais et puis... non je peux pas, c'est marqué dégage un bon karma, et ... benh je le sens pas moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

j'ai fusionné au cas où


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

t'as fusionné avec qui ??? supermoquette t'as sodomisé ???


----------



## jin.roh (19 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que le thread précédent a été fermé pour des raisons de perf (nb de messages trop important...), sinon pourquoi ?
> 
> En attendant, j'accepte tout coup de boule, à commencer par le tien !


 tu seras le prochain sur la liste (qui s'allonge)


----------



## jin.roh (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> t'as fusionné avec qui ??? supermoquette t'as sodomisé ???


  rha c'est malin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> tu seras le prochain sur la liste (qui s'allonge)



Juste comme çà : il parlait à spyan  :rateau:


----------



## jin.roh (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme çà : il parlait à spyan  :rateau:


 des messages sont venus s'intercaller


----------



## jin.roh (19 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Distrib' effectuée... :love:


 tu payes rien pour attendre  (vers 17h ce soir ...)


----------



## _m_apman (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fusionné au cas où


 T'as foutu un beau bordel plutôt, nan ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Août 2004)

J'y comprend plus rien  . entre une guerre et l'ancien espace de boulage transformé en nomansland  . Y a plus personne pour me bouler  
les temps sont dûrs


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Tu as tes tickets de rationnement ma caille au lit ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Août 2004)

ouai j'ai tout ce qu'il faut, j'aurais même du cash dans l'aprèm  
Sinon c'est qui les gentils et les mechants


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Les gentils c'est les MGz, les vilains c'est Zebig et compagnie : les Bar member


----------



## spyan (19 Août 2004)

:love:  :love:  Moi aussi gentil !!  :love:  :love: 

looove me, please looooove me, je suis fouuuuuuuuu de vooooooouuuuus


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les gentils c'est les MGz, les vilains c'est Zebig et compagnie : les Bar member


oulà ça m'a pas l'air très simple


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Août 2004)

préfere mieux pas me retrouver entre les feux de gamers et d'alcoolos


----------



## spyan (19 Août 2004)

Peut etre entre ceux de fumeurs???  lol


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les gentils c'est les MGz, les vilains c'est Zebig et compagnie : les Bar member


Je ne sais pas s'ils sont vraiment méchants, mais nous à la MGZ, on est vraiment gentils ...
Si si


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Distribution de coups de boule prévue vers 16h00. 
Qui n'en veut ? :casse:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> des messages sont venus s'intercaller



dis voir, c'est pas d'la fumée qu'on voit sortir de ton avatar ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> T'as foutu un beau bordel plutôt, nan ?



Non : le bordel c'est d'avoir refait un autre sujet. 

Drogués !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> nous à la MGZ, on est vraiment gentils ...



je n'aime pas dire du mal des gens mais effectivements ils sont gentils  :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi


Je t'ai déjà trop coup-de-boulé


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je n'aime pas dire du mal des gens mais effectivements ils sont gentils  :casse:


Vi hein, tu trouves aussi ?


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Non : le bordel c'est d'avoir refait un autre sujet.
> 
> Drogués !



t'en as mis un temps à réaliser


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> J'y comprend plus rien  . entre une guerre et l'ancien espace de boulage transformé en nomansland  . Y a plus personne pour me bouler
> les temps sont dûrs





			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Distribution de coups de boule prévue vers 16h00.
> Qui n'en veut ? :casse:



Trève de blabla : les coups d'boule c'est bien beau, les sujets où vous exprimez votre contentement à cette pratique sportive aussi. Toutefois,, les sujets ressemblent assez vite à de l'ultraflood 

Meme si je sais qu'il sera difficile de vous réfréner (je parle des posts, pas des coups), d'autant plus que mon passé de floodeur ne me met pas dans la meilleure des postures , je vous invite à tenir la bride dans ce sujet (degrace évitez les posts à contenu smiliesque uniquement  ). On poste mais avec retenue.  :modo: 

... parce que vous allez pas vous payez un sujet tout neuf toutes les semaines et pis quoi encore ! :rateau:
 :casse: A vous de prendre soin de vos jouets :bebe:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Bien recu chef


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les gentils c'est les MGz, les vilains c'est Zebig et compagnie : les Bar member


J'te vois quand même beaucoup traîner au Bar...Donc, tu fais de l'entrisme ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Trève de blabla : les coups d'boule c'est bien beau, les sujets où vous exprimez votre contentement à cette pratique sportive aussi. Toutefois,, les sujets ressemblent assez vite à de l'ultraflood
> 
> Meme si je sais qu'il sera difficile de vous réfréner (je parle des posts, pas des coups), d'autant plus que mon passé de floodeur ne me met pas dans la meilleure des postures , je vous invite à tenir la bride dans ce sujet (degrace évitez les posts à contenu smiliesque uniquement  ). On poste mais avec retenue.  :modo:
> 
> ...



heureusement que tu fais allusion à ton passé de floodeur toen, hein ! 

un sujet tout neuf toutes les semaine  pour sûr qu'il y en aura si tu les fermes au bout deux jours   

t'as pas change FINN, la machine veut toujours pas keu je boule 
*Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

*MERCI aux p'tits derniers d'hier soir: Piro, Global', 
et Fanou la minette qu'a piqué mon avatar !!!*  :casse: :love:


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2004)

je me suis perdu en route mais je viens de retrouver le droit chemin menant aux coudbouls


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :casse: A vous de prendre soin de vos jouets :bebe:


T'inquiètes pô 
Et pis, j'arrêterai quand je serai dans le carré VIP


----------



## jin.roh (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Non : le bordel c'est d'avoir refait un autre sujet.
> 
> Drogués !


 encore la faute à un de ces nioubes tiens


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Il me manque toujours ces satanés 17 petits points


----------



## jin.roh (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il me manque toujours ces satanés 17 petits points


 j'ai tenté ton coupsdeboulage mais on m'a conseillé de le faire à quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il me manque toujours ces satanés 17 petits points


"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."

T'es devenu TROP populaire, que veux-tu. Il faudrait que tu disparaisses, un peu à la james Dean. Tu deviendrais une légende, un messie pour nous tous. On colporterait TA parole à travers tous les threads...


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."
> 
> T'es devenu TROP populaire, que veux-tu. Il faudrait que tu disparaisses, un peu à la james Dean. Tu deviendrais une légende, un messie pour nous tous. On colporterait TA parole à travers tous les threads...










mais à ne pas conduire pieds nus


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ...On colporterait TA parole à travers tous les threads...


Je ne suis pas persuadé que ce soit une bonne idée


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Non : le bordel c'est d'avoir refait un autre sujet.
> 
> Drogués !


On m'appelle ?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il me manque toujours ces satanés 17 petits points


A défaut, prends toi çà :

http://www.chez.com/finalfury/CPBOULE.gif


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Non : le bordel c'est d'avoir refait un autre sujet.
> 
> Drogués !


c'est toujours le consommateur qui trinque  
Mais qui sont les dealers ?


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

merci à *Macounette* et *spyan*


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

Merci à *Personne* et *Nobody  *


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Merci à *Personne* et *Nobody  *


 Pareil que juste en passant


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que juste en passant


 C'est pas faute d'essayer mais : t'es imboulable, t'es imboulable... patience


----------



## tatouille (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il me manque toujours ces satanés 17 petits points



ya une kabale contre tes 17 points



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.


----------



## tatouille (19 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A défaut, prends toi çà :
> 
> http://www.chez.com/finalfury/CPBOULE.gif



putaing le casque, tu clones


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Vi hein ?


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Bon, apparemment, c'est pas encore l'heure....


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2004)

il sert à quoi ce thread ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il sert à quoi ce thread ?



la réponse est peut-etre bien dans la question


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il sert à quoi ce thread ?


  Comme finn, ou le "h" de hawaï, il sert a rien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comme finn, ou le "h" de hawaï, il sert a rien



ah wai ?

pfffff


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ah wai ?
> 
> pfffff


 Attention jeune lecteur/posteur de macgé, ceci est presque du flood, je pourrais te signaler aux autorités incompetentes (si elles etaient competentes ca se saurait)


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

Bon, he, on se réveille ! 
Moi j'ai boulé un max ce matin ! :rateau:
Et à part TheBig qui a signé la paix, personne ne s'occupe de moi ... je suis triste. 
J'ai besoin d'atteindre ces 500 points ! S'il vous plaît ! Je vous en conjure ! Je vous le demande à genoux (sauf à SM il se ferait des idées  ) !  Boulez moi !


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

plus que 13pts pour moi
Et je peux pas te bouler hurri


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Gnagnagna, pfff, c'est lassant :grrr:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> plus que 13pts pour moi


Euh ma boule à facette indique : *Vous avez 633 point(s) de réputation.*
Il m'en manque combien pour le carré VIP


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Pfff au moins.... plein


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh ma boule à facette indique : *Vous avez 633 point(s) de réputation.*
> Il m'en manque combien pour le carré VIP



gentils mais nuls en maths


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Si tu veux, mais 633 + points manquants = carré VIP, çà fait une inconnue de trop 

Bass' : euh, t'es plus constructif que d'habitude


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

plus ca va pire c'est : plus que 10 terriblement longs points


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> plus ca va pire c'est : plus que 10 terriblement longs points


mathématiquement parlant je te jure que 131 c'est encore plus long à résorber (je ne parle pas d'hurricane car tout le monde s'en tape le ciboulot et en plus je doute qu'il y arrive)


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, mais 633 + points manquants = carré VIP, çà fait une inconnue de trop
> 
> Bass' : euh, t'es plus constructif que d'habitude



Je dirais 118 (751 = Carré V.I.P.)


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...(je ne parle pas d'hurricane car tout le monde s'en tape le ciboulot et en plus je doute qu'il y arrive)...


Alors, un tu ne mets pas de "e" à Hurrican stp, c'est fait exprès, regarde mon avatar ... ! 
Deuzio, j'ai engrangé 70 points hier, et j'espère bien renouveler çà chaque jour, suffisament longtemps pour avoir le droit, l'année prochaine de représenter MacG à Ibiza.  :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors, un tu ne mets pas de "e" à Hurrican stp, c'est fait exprès, regarde mon avatar ... !
> Deuzio, j'ai engrangé 70 points hier, et j'espère bien renouveler çà chaque jour, suffisament longtemps pour avoir le droit, l'année prochaine de représenter MacG à Ibiza.  :love:


 Et la marmotte...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais 118 (751 = Carré V.I.P.)


Enfin une réponse qu'elle est bien


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> plus ca va pire c'est : plus que 10 terriblement longs points




Et je ne peux toujours rien pour toi ! 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et la marmotte...


Patience et longueur de temps, font plus que force ni que rage.


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Bon treffle de presenterie.

Je compte sur vous pour les 10 derniers points qu'il me manque aujourd'hui


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> plus que 13pts pour moi
> Et je peux pas te bouler hurri


 Moi non plus je peux pas encore te bouler tit Bassou tellement que je t'en colle trop souvent :love:


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon treffle de presenterie.
> 
> Je compte sur vous pour les 10 derniers points qu'il me manque aujourd'hui


 je te fais une promesse de don pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Hey ho c'est pas le telethon non plus


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hey ho c'est pas le telethon non plus


 le BASSTHON (PAF coup de boule)

 bon je vais 10 minutes chez un client alors vous avisez pas de trop poster quand meme (y en a qui bossent    )


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Boarf c'est calme ce matin on dirait


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Boarf c'est calme ce matin on dirait


 c'est à se demander si tout le monde
  - est parti en vacances
  - bosse
 -  dort (voir pire encore)

 c'est deprimant je peux meme pas coupdebouller encore


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> c'est à se demander si tout le monde
> - est parti en vacances
> - bosse
> -  dort (voir pire encore)
> ...


 Personnellement :
 - je bosse
 - mais je dors à moitié
 - et je suis déjà quasiment parti en vacances.

 J'ai bon là ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

je t'ai gratifié d'un joyeux coup de boule Luc G


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai gratifié d'un joyeux coup de boule Luc G


 j'attend encore pour te faire une ptite joyeuseté 
 et ce client de m**** qui devait me laisser son portable et qui est parti avec..... et il va gueuler parce que ce que je vais faire prend du temps alala j'en ris d'avance


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> c'est à se demander si tout le monde
> - est parti en vacances
> - bosse
> - dort (voir pire encore)
> ...


moi je fais les trois en même temps


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

merchi chef  pour ce pti coup de boule bien placé


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai gratifié d'un joyeux coup de boule Luc G


 Je remercie tous les coudebouleurs, d'autant plus que, je le répète, mon sens des nuances me poussant à ne pas privilégier Pierre par rapport à Paul et  versa-vice, je n'ai pu me décider encore à coudebouler qui que ce soit de peur de créer de l'injustice. Et donc je ne renvoie pas, au moins pour l'heure, l'ascenseur.

 Que ceux qui font des calculs savants sur la rentabilité des coups de boule le sachent afin qu'ils puissent, s'ils le souhaitent, rentabiliser leurs efforts. Je ne me vexerai pas pour ça.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> j'attend encore pour te faire une ptite joyeuseté


Tant que c'est pas une gâterie


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> c'est à se demander si tout le monde
> - est parti en vacances
> - bosse
> - dort (voir pire encore)


Réponse numéro 2, après avoir demandé l'avis du public


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est pas une gâterie


 a non je sais me tenir quand meme


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

ah ? sur ?


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Réponse numéro 2, après avoir demandé l'avis du public


 deux egalement donc je refais mon saut chez le client pour lui prendre son portable. zou chuisplusla

 à tous : postez pas trop fort quand meme, j'ai du boulot


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah ? sur ?


 si c'est demandé gentiment...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

Je remercie publiquement le pape Jean-Paul II.


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

plus que 7 miserable points 
Z'allez me faire souffrir encore longtemps comme ca ????


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> plus que 7 miserable points
> Z'allez me faire souffrir encore longtemps comme ca ????


Bon on fait un concours : garder bassman à 7 misérables points pour au moins une semaine pleine.


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

SuperBiiiiiiiiip a dit:
			
		

> Bon on fait un concours : garder bassman à 7 misérables points pour au moins une semaine pleine.


 biiiiiip de biiiiip !!!!!!!!!!! J'vais te biiiiiiiiiiiip et alors tu biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip espece de biiiiiiiiiiip

  


 PS : Va mourir


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie publiquement le pape Jean-Paul II.


 On avait dit : "pas de politique"


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon on fait un concours : garder bassman à 7 misérables points pour au moins une semaine pleine.


Pkoi ? Le temps que tu le rattrappes ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2004)

Par contre, n'oubliez pas mes 102 petits pts manquants pour m'envoyer au carré VIP :casse:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie publiquement le pape Jean-Paul II.



Pour son port altier de la chasuble ?? (chasuble qui soit dit en passant est juste avant chatte dans le dictionnaire !   )

Ca n'est pas apparemment pas un port de plaisance... quoiqu'en disent les JeanPaulettes (plus de péniche a l'horizon ?!)    :rateau:


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, n'oubliez pas mes 102 petits pts manquants pour m'envoyer au carré VIP :casse:


 pfff chuis tout seul sur la banquette c'est une honte


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> pfff chuis tout seul sur la banquette c'est une honte



Mheuuuu non.. regardes, j'suis avec toi (non je danse pas les sloves !!)


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pkoi ? Le temps que tu le rattrappes ?


c'est quoi ce micro-bout vert clair sur ta barre?


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mheuuuu non.. regardes, j'suis avec toi (non je danse pas les sloves !!)


 la salsa peut etre?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> PS : Va mourir


si tu savais


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> la salsa peut etre?



La bourrée à 2 temps (oui ça fume plus !), celle du Berry...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce micro-bout vert clair sur ta barre?



Quoi ? on parle de bout vert clair ??  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce micro-bout vert clair sur ta barre?


C'est pakse je n'ai pas commis les mêmes bassesses que toi pour aller à Ibiza : le carré VIP me suffit (dans un premier temps  )


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? on parle de bout vert clair ?? :rateau:


Qui est tjrs mieux qu'un petit bout vert foncé


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Que des petits bouts en somme, regardez mon gros bout, on en recausera apres


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Que des petits bouts en somme, regardez mon gros bout, on en recausera apres


 vert?  on appele ça un haricot


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2004)

jin.roh a dit:
			
		

> vert?  on appele ça un haricot


 Et pourtant celui des forums de MacGé est sec. Va comprendre, la nature est pleine de mystères et aussi de saloperies de petites bêtes qui t'empêchent parfois de faire la sieste tranquille sur la mousse


----------



## jin.roh (20 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant celui des forums de MacGé est sec.


 les salades sont bien grasses pourtant....va savoir ^^


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant celui des forums de MacGé est sec. Va comprendre, la nature est pleine de mystères et aussi de saloperies de petites bêtes qui t'empêchent parfois de faire la sieste tranquille sur la mousse








pour éviter les 'tites bébètes Luc   


_me suis laissé dire que tu étais un "pro" de la chose..._


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Allez quoi 2 tout piti pts de rien du tout


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

...me wala :casse: :casse: de partout ! (cé l'ka dél'dire)

yé plein de nouvelles pommes dans mon tableau, d'autres biens mûrs et même un super modo ! ça fait :style: 

*MERCI à vous tous: Macounette, elektroseb, jin.roh, Gargouille, supermoquette quoi ? ...ben vi quoi !, macmarco, Finn_Atlas !!!! *  :casse: :love:
  


 la liste est vachement super longue !  alors patience les amismies... euh !


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Je tient a remercier tout d'abord Bengili, mon producteur, qui mise bcp sur mes films et n'hesite pas a se risquer un peu avec de gros budget, BackCat, mon coach particulier, Supermoquette, mon adversaire loyal qui aaura vraiment tout tenté pour me depasser sans succes et tous les bouleurs

CE SOIR JE RINCE A LO'EIL !!!!!
Et je vous fais un mix du tonnerre jusqu'au petit matin


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je tient a remercier tout d'abord Bengili, mon producteur, qui mise bcp sur mes films et n'hesite pas a se risquer un peu avec de gros budget, BackCat, mon coach particulier, Supermoquette, mon adversaire loyal qui aaura vraiment tout tenté pour me depasser sans succes et tous les bouleurs
> 
> CE SOIR JE RINCE A LO'EIL !!!!!
> Et je vous fais un mix du tonnerre jusqu'au petit matin


Moi ? loyal ? qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas lire comme conneries


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je tient a remercier tout d'abord Bengili, mon producteur, qui mise bcp sur mes films et n'hesite pas a se risquer un peu avec de gros budget, BackCat, mon coach particulier, Supermoquette, mon adversaire loyal qui aaura vraiment tout tenté pour me depasser sans succes et tous les bouleurs
> 
> CE SOIR JE RINCE A LO'EIL !!!!!
> Et je vous fais un mix du tonnerre jusqu'au petit matin



Bon ben maintenant aides moi à décoller mes fesses de la banquette...    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

putain j'ai oublié de boulé aujourd'hui !!!

attention je flingue


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

merci à ceux qui boulent surtout ceux qui tapent fort  :casse: ...
(et fi v'me tafé un dvini au var ?)

Special dedicasse à supermoumoute que j'embrasse sur le front (dommage que ton avatar ressemble tant à mon boss... merd.. maintenant que j'y pense.. c'est ptete toi ???? arghhhhh)

    :love:  :love:     

Mesdemoiselles et mesdames, vous pouvez taper dans le concombre également... c'est bon pour la peau... (Ok j'arrête là... )


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain j'ai oublié de boulé aujourd'hui !!!
> 
> attention je flingue



Ah ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?


tu crois qu'il me faut 13 minutes pour tirer 5 coups ?  

Bon je t'inscris sur ma liste de demain    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Moi je veux bien recevoir, je rendrai plus tard  :love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu crois qu'il me faut 13 minutes pour tirer 5 coups ?
> 
> Bon je t'inscris sur ma liste de demain    :love:



Bah non, mais j'ai vu trop tard !


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Même pô zuste, je peux frapper personne   :mouais:


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

frais comme l'oeil


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu crois qu'il me faut 13 minutes pour tirer 5 coups ?
> 
> Bon je t'inscris sur ma liste de demain    :love:



Je savais qu'il tirait comme un lapin, pof 1 point en moins pour le "toi aussi drague angie"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

:casse:  me voilà bien, maintenant  :casse: 

 

merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Bon, je sais jamais qui bouler, alors, qui n'en veut? :love:


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais jamais qui bouler, alors, qui n'en veut? :love:



moi moi moi


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> moi moi moi


 "Demandez, et vous recevrez..." :style:

Bon, qui d'autre  :love:


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Demandez, et vous recevrez..." :style:
> 
> Bon, qui d'autre  :love:



 :casse:  paquet bien reçu  :casse: 

merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais jamais qui bouler, alors, qui n'en veut? :love:



:love: :love: **** Merciiii Modern__Thing !!! **** :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> moi moi moi



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à energizer.


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à energizer.



 

mais    c'est l'intention qui compte


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien recevoir, je rendrai plus tard  :love:




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.

moi avoir déjà donné à toi y'a un bout temps... mais la vilaine machine veux toujours pô !   :hein:


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à energizer.



"*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à oupsy.*"

c'est pire qu'une épidémie


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

remerciements zémus aux généreux donateurs (trices)


----------



## jin.roh (23 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> remerciements zémus aux généreux donateurs (trices)


 merci toi meme


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Août 2004)

Un grand merci à toutes et à tous.:love:  

Faut dire aussi, avec ce que je distribue....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

Merci du fond du coeur aux genereux donateurs (trices)...
Grace à vous je peux enfin inviter les filles sur le dance floor (l'était plus gazeux mon Gini.. beurk !!!)

J'ai hate de savoir ce qui se passe aprés avoir invité une fille à danser !!???    

Bon comme le dit si bien Macelene ( :love: ), "un masque au concombre ne peut pas me faire de mal".... 

Quand tout est dit... 

bref, pour avoir une belle peau (mais pas de vache !)...

<------ Tapez là


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

je vous remercie de me remercier


----------



## Juste en passant (31 Août 2004)

Un *GRAND MERCI* à vous tous qui me cajolez...  


Serait-ce mon doux poil qui vous aurait fait succomber ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

*MERCI* 







Je lis au fur et à mesure les sujets et découvre petit à petit les fonctions possibles.
C'est bonnare le style qu'on peut donner à nos messages
on y trouve même des gros -->  ​


----------



## Zheng He (31 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Un *GRAND MERCI* à vous tous qui me cajolez...
> 
> 
> Serait-ce mon doux poil qui vous aurait fait succomber ?



 :love: Oh! comme il est beau le chatounet et comme j'aimerais m'essuyer les moustaches dans sa belle doudoune


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> :love: Oh! comme il est beau le chatounet et comme j'aimerais m'essuyer les moustaches dans sa belle doudoune


Méfie-toi.

Je sais sortir les griffes, aussi. :hein: 

_M'enfin. *"m'essuyer les moustaches dans sa belle doudoune".* Nous ne sommes pas issus de la même mère, l'aut', eh !!!  _

Enfin, sinon MERCI encore à tous !!


----------

